# Jedi Baseball



## Blue Tick (May 19, 2009)

[video=youtube;HfweTfJ_ZMg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfweTfJ_ZMg&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Marrow Man (May 19, 2009)

Two problems:

1) They need to check that light saber; I think it was corked.
2) The batter was obviously juicing on "The Force," which is clearly in violation of the collective bargaining agreement between the Jedi players and the Empire.


----------



## Theognome (May 19, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Two problems:
> 
> 1) They need to check that light saber; I think it was corked.
> 2) The batter was obviously juicing on "The Force," which is clearly in violation of the collective bargaining agreement between the Jedi players and the Empire.



The Force does show up on drug tests, you know.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (May 19, 2009)

Theognome said:


> The Force does show up on drug tests, you know.
> 
> Theognome



That's "the clear," I suppose.


----------

